# Is there any working dog handlers here? police, security in the UK



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

*Im wondering what the steps are how to be qualified as a dog handler after you get SIA licensed for security?*


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

you might have better luck if you contact the kennel club mate


----------

